# 40 Weeks and Baby's movements really hurt - anyone else?



## Let it be

I'm 40+1 now and when my baby moves now it really hurts sometimes, does anyone else feel this?

It feels like my baby is trying to rollover from left to right and feels like it is stretching my stomach and makes it go all tight - does this happen to anyone else now?


----------



## MrsGlitz

I have been finding movements painful at times for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## zenmommy526

My baby sometimes moves so hard and kicks my bladder and inside my pelvic bone area. It hurts and makes me jump and say "ouch" lol. I can only imagine how they will strenghten over time to the point of 38 week and 40 weeks! Sooo ready to get this baby out! I wanna hold him and feel his feet from the outside lol!


----------



## KayCee114

Yep I get the painful movements too. Even though she is engaged in my pelvis I still get bum, legs etc in my ribs too. Mw thinks bubs will be long and boney!

I can't tell sometimes if I'm having a BH or if it's just her sticking her bum out really far until I look and see her sticking out!

I also get sharp shock pains right up inside my v, which the ladies on here have said is effacement pains, so I'm hoping things won't take much longer!

Xxx


----------



## KittenKat

Spent half of last night getting what I am going to assume will be effacement pains or her ladyship pretending to engage. 

Though I am more convinced she has really sharp nails and pointy vampire teeth at this point in time and was trying to tear her way out through my hips


----------



## Laughing Girl

Yes, I get painful movements mainly in the second half of the night and first thing in the morning, whilst I am still in bed - they seem to be much worse when I have been lying down and then try to move. They're pretty much directed at the top half of my ribcage.....ouch!


----------



## Let it be

KayCee114 said:


> Yep I get the painful movements too. Even though she is engaged in my pelvis I still get bum, legs etc in my ribs too. Mw thinks bubs will be long and boney!
> 
> I can't tell sometimes if I'm having a BH or if it's just her sticking her bum out really far until I look and see her sticking out!
> 
> I also get sharp shock pains right up inside my v, which the ladies on here have said is effacement pains, so I'm hoping things won't take much longer!
> 
> Xxx

I do wonder sometimes whether they are BH or not, I've never had any so really don't know what they should feel like - the whole thing confuses me - I thought I would know what everything is when it happened, but with the shows and discharge and plugs and BH and contractions and everything I'm just not sure and am fed up with getting my hopes up that something is happening only for nothing to happen.


----------



## malpal

I'm with you ladies! Movements are so intense at the moment that they sometimes get me so down. Evenings are partically bad, last night had about 2 hours of braxton hicks and was in so much pain i was in tears! 
I feel so bad when i moan about them moving, as i so missed all the movements when my daughter was born but man it hurts!
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chief's wife

just hang on ladies. babies will be with you soon


----------

